# Bob Sapp



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

It's official, Bob Sapp has to defeat Godzilla to reign supreme in Japan. 

While the average American wouldn't have a clue as to who Bob Sapp is, a Japanese citizen recognizes him as one of the biggest celebrities in Japan. 

There is even talk of him going to WWE but don't count on it. Sapp will EASILY earn an estimated $1.5-3 Million this year from K-1, PRIDE, pro wrestling and countless appearances and endorsements. 

Sapp takes the cake as the highest paid combat athlete in the world (aside from boxing). This takes the WWE rumor down a notch as Sapp would clearly not be able to earn that much in the States. 

More than likely, the WWE would expose Sapp as an average pro wrestler and wouldn't be able to capitalize on his character and international stardom. Sapp wouldn't be able to fight in WWE and American's would be left dumbfounded. 

Come to think of it, sooner or later, someone is going to have to design his action figure. How do you fit a toy that size in a package! 

Even many hard-core NFL fans wouldn't even remember Bob Sapp but it's apparent that his popularity is now gaining coverage in the U.S. 

Yahoo! has one of the largest news services in the world. The Bob Sapp craze has resulted in a recent article stemming from his mainstream stardom in Japan that has reached the U.S.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd like to see a Sapp v Mark Hunt match.  

Two very hard hitters. Hunt might actually be undersized for this one!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya everyone in K-1 is undersized to Sapp but it won't be long till guys like Sapp are the norm.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Just a few short days ago, Bob Sapp again made national headlines in Japan. Annually, the Japanese sportswriters from the various publications meet once a year to issue awards for combat sports including MMA and pro wrestling's best athletes. 

This year's ceremony took place on 12/16 at the Prince Hotel in Tokyo, where the Japanese press announced their picks for the best of 2002. 

Many pro wrestlers have won the Most Valuable Player award in the past but only one recipient has been MMA related, the exception being Kazushi Sakuraba in 2000. Many have learned to expect the unexpected, but what happened boggled the minds of many. 

Bob Sapp won the coveted MVP award hands down, making history by becoming the first foreigner in the history of the awards to win. 

The award is based on many aspects (live draw, fan appeal, in ring performance and more nebulous factors) and Sapp clearly dominated in all aspects of EVERY combat sport and pro wrestling in Japan. 

Sapp dedicated his award to the memory of Andre The Giant and also cited Hulk Hogan as an inspiration.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

RICKSON GRACIE IS THE HIGHEST PAID
GUY IN MMA


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

Even at a million a fight he is not earing more then Sapp.  Sapp is huge in Japen.


----------



## J-kid (Dec 31, 2002)

I want to see BOB sapp aka the beast vs Tito ortiz or chuck ledeal


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2002)

Your Crazy that is a stupid fight they are giving up way more then 100 pounds.  He need to fight Erickson


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

I still think it would be fun to watch Bob pound Tito though. What's the biggest weight difference they have in Pride?  I know they allow different weights to fight, but maybe not that big.


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2003)

He suprised me against Ken & proved he is a
growing Warrior.

He has arealy good Wrestling base
& cross trains in Ju Jitsu & Kickboxing.

Now i know this fight would be tuff
But i would not count Tito out


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey Ace 

I wouldn't count Tito out either! But, he would cop a bit if he did.  I like Tito, but who at LHW can beat him? He just seems to be getting stronger and stronger. ?


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2003)

Frank has done it but Tito has grown
Guy Metzger beat him once 


Chuck Liddel has a good chance but 
Still i won't count Tito out

I will be pulling for him against Chuck


----------



## JDenz (Jan 1, 2003)

There is no way it would happen in the states since tito is probley never going to leave UFC it won't happen.  No way Tito beats Sapp in a million years.  Sapp is the second of a new breed of fighters.  No lhw can ever beat him.  Guys that could beat tito.  Liddell, Silva, Belfort, Sperry, Arona, Ninja (maybe), Hendo.  I am sure there are more but I think those guys all have a good chance in an octagon.


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 2, 2003)

Randleman?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 2, 2003)

Bob Sapp is quite an imposing specimen.  He is probably the prototype for mma combat athletes of the future.

A lot of martial artists who feel that power has nothing to do with being a good fighter, should sign up to fight Sapp.  Especially those who think that they and/or their sensei can overcome someone like Bob Sapp with "ki/chi power"  ;-)

Having good technique will take you but so far, right?

Peace & blessings,


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *Especially those who think that they and/or their sensei can overcome someone like Bob Sapp with "ki/chi power" *



Let's see a "no-touch knockout" in the UFC!


----------



## JDenz (Jan 2, 2003)

Randleman?   I don't know about him yet.  I want to see the ninja fight before I say anything


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *
> 
> Even many hard-core NFL fans wouldn't even remember Bob Sapp but it's apparent that his popularity is now gaining coverage in the U.S.
> *




Bob Sapp played for the Minnesota Vikings; his brother plays for Tampa Bay.

He is actually a very nice guy despite him being able to crush most people like a marshmallow


A photo of me and Bob taken last December.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *Bob Sapp is quite an imposing specimen.  He is probably the prototype for mma combat athletes of the future.
> 
> A lot of martial artists who feel that power has nothing to do with being a good fighter, should sign up to fight Sapp.  Especially those who think that they and/or their sensei can overcome someone like Bob Sapp with "ki/chi power"  ;-)
> ...



Its not only the ki people..I saw him fight Ernesto Hoost (Winner of 3 K-1 titles)maybe fight isnt a good word for it.."punish"is better.
His martial skill his far lower than any of his opponentshe is just a brawler.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 2, 2003)

Didn't Sapp lose to Nogueira despite the fact that he outweighed the guy by 125+ lbs?

I heard Sapp lost but gave the guy a vicious pounding.


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't ask me how, but I think Sapp actually got armbarred!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *A photo of me and Bob taken last December. *



You're a square!

Is he a personal friend or an acquaintance?


----------



## ace (Jan 2, 2003)

He has learned from his mistake & even used
an Armlock in his latest fight he 

is a growing warrior.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You're a square!*



No need to get personal! 



> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is he a personal friend or an acquaintance? *



I just ran into him one day and talked to him for a few minutes.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Didn't Sapp lose to Nogueira despite the fact that he outweighed the guy by 125+ lbs?
> 
> I heard Sapp lost but gave the guy a vicious pounding. *




Yes he did.
At one point in the fight Sapp started to put what I think is called a "figure 4" on Nogueira.....but stopped about mid way. 
I have to give it to Sapp though.....for someone who is basically a "beginner" compared to the people he fights he sure holds his own. Anyone that goes against Sapp is not going to have a good day win or lose.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 29, 2003)

He tried to give Nog the pile driver lol.   Well he atully did it but Nog was okay.  It was a scary fight.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2003)

He's on the cover of the current Fightsport magazine.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 14, 2003)

HE is making a fortune.  i wanna see him and rampage fight lol.


----------



## LB_Karateka (Apr 3, 2003)

i hear that he got his ribs broken by "Cro Cop" in the k-1 event in saitama, japan.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB_Karateka _
> *i hear that he got his ribs broken by "Cro Cop" in the k-1 event in saitama, japan. *




Actually it was the right occipital bone. I saw the fight live.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Actually it was the right occipital bone. I saw the fight live. *



lucky stiff... 

for those who didn't get to see the fight...here are some pics of the highlights. 

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=74012


----------



## LB_Karateka (Apr 5, 2003)

ryushikan, you're a lucky guy to have been able to see the fight in person.  i would have loved to have that experience.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 17, 2003)

That is weird everywhere I saw online they said the fight ended with that rib kick.  What did he hit him with that kick on Sapp's way to the canvas or something?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 17, 2003)

A K-1 official has confirmed Bob "The Beast" Sapp did not break his eye orbital in his fight with Mirko Filipovic, aka "Cro-Cop", as was reported earlier. Sapp's eye is bruised, but on the mend. He will be evaluated by USA doctors to determine his fight-worthiness for the upcoming Las Vegas LIVE PPV in May.


----------

